# Birthday cakes and dog treats recipes



## Black Kali (Aug 31, 2013)

Just wanted to share 2 recipes for my girls second and third birthday  and some homemade treats 










First layer: scrambled quill eggs and rice, baked in the oven
Filling: Minced beef
Second layer: rice, a little sour cream and gelatin to tighten it all together
All topped with gelatin, which is made with fresh blended red fruits 
The decorations are chicken salami, hard cheese and cranberry
The candles are made of carrots









Cake layer:
- 2 eggs
- 150 gr mixtures: whole-wheat, graham and rice flour
- 1 banana
- 1/2 Teaspoon baking powder
Filling:
- Sour cream
- Tomato
- Chicken breast
- Carrots
Icing:
- Cream
- Wheat germ, dry ground
Tennis balls:
- Quail eggs (in the center)
- Minced chicken breasts
- Coconut painted green / yellow with edible paint
- Stripes are made of sour cream

Apple mini muffins 

















Recipe:
- 5 quail eggs
- Half an apple cut into small cubes
- A small carrot cut into small cubes
- A little chopped parsley
- 1 tablespoon dried chokeberry
- 1 cup of yogurt
- 1 cup flour (add more if needed)
- 1.5 cups of rice flour (add more if needed)
- A little baking soda (approximately half a teaspoon)
- A little olive oil
- 2 tablespoons of coconut flour
- 1 teaspoon of honey

Use mini muffin pan, bake for 12min at 180 degrees celsius (356 Fahrenheit)

















- Chicken, raw blended 300g
- Chicken hot dog (for flavor) 30g
- 2 eggs
- Cup of water
- Graham flour / corn flour / rice flour .... how much is needed to make the dough










- 150grgraham flour
- 100gr rice flour
- 50 gr corn flour
- 300g of chicken liver and heart
- 1 tablespoon sesame seeds
- 2 tablespoons of flaxseed
- 1 tablespoon of raw pumpkin seeds (tickles)
- 2 tablespoons olive oil
- 2 teaspoons of oil of evening primrose
- 1 clove of garlic
- 1 whole egg (with ljluskom)
- 1 carrot

Mix all together, fill the mini muffin pan and bake/dry on low temperature (about 180 fahrenheit) for 15-20min


----------



## Stevenzachsmom (Mar 3, 2008)

Wow!!! You are so creative. I love, love, love those tennis balls. Your girls are really lucky. Thank you for sharing!


----------



## Kaimeju (Feb 2, 2013)

OMG the tennis ball cake is so adorable. The photographs are stunning as well. Do you have a blog where you post things like this regularly?


----------



## Black Kali (Aug 31, 2013)

My girl just turned 4 so I made her another fun and delicious birthday cake 




























it is simple cake

First layer:
- cooked rice, compressed in mold and cooled to retain shape 

Filling:
- diced raw chicken breast

Icing 1:
- sour creme

Icing 2:
- spinach 

Decoration, sheep:
- head: cooked quail egg, extruded rice for ears, eyes and nose painted with food color 
- body: mix of smoked ham and cottage cheese, coated with cooked rice

*head and body connected with tiny salted sticks (grissini)


----------

